# Our 4 legged members tribute to Hooch.



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Heidi36oh picture post gave me an idea...... if anyone wants to contribute some kind of pictures of their dogs, with any messages in the pictures for Hooch, lets post them in here as one big tribute to Hooch from our four legged members. We have done this in the past when Hooch first went into the hospital and he loved it dearly. Now lets see if we can do this for him one more time.

Thanks,


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I'm not sure if this is what you are wanting but I just wanted to post this picture of Harry for Hooch. When I first posted this picture, Hooch was the first person to reply, as he often was when I posted with Harry pictures or news...he really took this 'black and white dawg' into his heart as I believe he reminded him of a dog he had in the past...he always made me smile when he commented on him and I now know that whenever it may be that Harry has to make that trip to the bridge there will be someone there to look after him and love him until I make it there myself...I know Hooch will do that for me xxxx

Here is Harry jumping up at the sky...whenever he does this I know he will be jumping to send you a big smooch Hooch!! Lots of love, your Black and White Dawg xx


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

*Miss You Hooch*

From all of us.....


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

*Liam and Hogan.*


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)




----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This is the pic I posted when Hooch was in the hospital. Now Gunner and Selka are just sad without Hooch.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

*Our 4 legged members tribute to Hooch*

Finn hopes you have lots of pups to snuggle with in Heaven, Hooch....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Love you Hooch


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Hooch I know you have lots of golden company in Heaven, including my Max.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Aussie dogs will Miss you Hooch*

Hooch loved dreaming of far away places to visit and Australia was on his list.

Aussies'Asha and Hudson will miss his flattering comments and mutual fan club !

He will have many of goldens clammering to be by his side in heaven!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

*Never Gone, Never Far
In My Heart Is Where You Are.
Always Close. Everyday.
Every Step Along The Way.
Even Though For Now We Have To Say Goodbye,
I Know You Will Be Forever In My Life
Never Gone.*


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Tess was waiting when Hooch got there. I am sure she had a toy in her mouth and was crying with happiness to see him!


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Come With Me​ 
The Lord saw you getting tired
And a cure was not to be,
So He put his arms around you
And whispered, "Come with me."​ 
With tearful eyes, we watched you suffer
And saw you fade away,
Although we loved you dearly,
We could not make you stay.​ 
A golden heart stopped beating,
A beautiful smile at rest,
God broke our hearts to prove
He only takes the best.​ 
It's lonesome here without you
We miss you so each day,
Our lives aren't the same 
Since you went away.​ 
When days are sad and lonely,
And everything goes wrong,
We seem to hear you whisper,
"Cheer up and carry on."​ 
Each time we see your picture,
You seem to smile and say,
"Don't cry, I'm in God's keeping,
We'll meet again someday."​ 
Written By - Rhonda Braswell​ 

We will miss you Hooch...​


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

From All Of NorCal Pack..........


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Good idea Rob, here is mine.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

A great man who will never be forgotten.








Love, Stacey & Nellie


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I have a few pictures of Hudson for his Papa Hooch. What a great dog he is...so glad to have him here with us. Also, my sister gave me a card today in Hooch's honor, with a little bit of Andy Farmer too! I loved it, we cried...

Here is Hudson giving Beams kisses on his first day in St Louis...what a sweet kid! Welcome to the block kid!

Then here's Hudson with his favorite pass-time...a bone!

And the card from my sister :heartbeat very sweet.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Here is Hooch's 'Other Boy".............
































(Buddy keep pulling for me from up above..I will catch Abbie one of these days) Hooch always pulled for Cruiser to catch Abbie....


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here is mine the last time Bama got to see Grandpa in July


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)




----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

rest in piece hooch you will be missed greatly. here are my pictures.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

For Hooch...God Speed Good Man. :sadwavey:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)




----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## diana_D (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

For our Hooch​ 































*We will always look up to you!*​


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)




----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

From Shadow & Tucker


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

These are all great, Hooch will love them!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Looked for you by the bridge... but they said you already went across.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

We miss you Hooch!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly thinking healing thoughts for Cindy and Tyler. May each day get easier for you two.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

_I now know that whenever it may be that Harry has to make that trip to the bridge there will be someone there to look after him and love him until I make it there myself...I know Hooch will do that for me xxxx_

_Here is Harry jumping up at the sky...whenever he does this I know he will be jumping to send you a big smooch Hooch!! Lots of love, your Black and White Dawg xx_

[/quote] Oh Emma, That's me wrecked again! What a lovely thing to think though.


----------

